# Using Opera



## Roadwarrior (Apr 2, 2018)

I've been using 'Firefox' & Linux for many years.  I refused to use Chrome/Chromium anymore, Google knew more about me than I did.  I added 'Ghostery' to stem the flow of ads.  I was reading a site that run benchmarks with all browsers, of course 'Edge' came in last 'Chrome' was next, 'Firefox' came in 2nd.  Since I don't use 'Safari' I passed over the data for that.  What perked my interest was the rating of 'Opera' (#1).  Decided to give it a try, this was last Friday.  I had used it in the past but can't remember when. 

Installed it, started testing it, set security to block ads.  It was a pleasure to run, much like the android screen you have on tablets & smart phones.  Actually loved it.  As for the ads I captured a screen shot of the results since it was installed.  It was amazing!  The simple ad block switch had blocked 2797 so far. 


The pages load exceptionally fast compared to 'Firefox'.  Got comfortable with 'Speed Dial' (open it on launch) eliminated my homemade home screen & menu, I use 'DuckDuckGo' search engine (they claim no tracking),  Use 'Bleachbit' to clear all my history, cookies & tracks. 

This morning spent time to change all my passwords, it had been 3 months since that was done.  I did create an Opera account to connect all my devices, now have bells & whistles going off periodically with the alerts but can live with that.  So far it has been a pleasure to run.  I always completely power off my devices at night, did at work during my career, had less problems than my co-workers.  I haven't got my toaster & fridge online as yet.  Can't see that happening!


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 2, 2018)

Interesting; thanks for sharing.   I've pretty much tried 'em all with the exception of Opera... so now I'll have to give it a go.   I do get tired of all the Google tracking of my life.


----------



## HipGnosis (Apr 2, 2018)

What is 'Speed Dial' and (or?) what does it do?


----------



## Roadwarrior (Apr 3, 2018)

HipGnosis said:


> What is 'Speed Dial' and (or?) what does it do?



https://davescomputertips.com/how-to-customize-opera-speed-dial/


----------



## Roadwarrior (Apr 3, 2018)

Browser based 'Speed Dial' is much like the installed screens on Fedora or Suse Leap.  I like the look but orginially coming from a Windows environment to Linux I still feel more comfortable with the operation of the likes of XP/Win7 & most Linux distros are similiar in design.  And, it's all 'FREE' & that is the key point.  

I know Win10 can be configured along the same lines as XP or Win7 but you still have the lack of control with updates & access you have with Linux.  It's cleaner & easier to configure.  MS has it's problems as does Mac or Linux but the information to resolve Linux issues are more readily available online.  Many eyes on Linux so something amiss doesn't go unnoticed for long.

As stated I like 'Firefox' but, *to me* 'Opera' is faster, more secure & more configurable than any of the other browsers.  You are not locked into 'Edge' as you are with Win10 or 'Chrome' & have less exposure to the whims of the powers that be when web surfing.  Information is power & all the major players are gathering information based on your actions online.  I just try to minimize the exposure, even through I have nothing to hide it's my way of protest.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 3, 2018)

A couple of weeks ago, we had our Great Granddaughter...12 years old...staying with us for a few days during Spring break at school.  She is quite a "computer whiz", and likes to play games on the computer.  She installed Opera on my system...as that seems to be her favorite browser.  Within a day or two, I noticed a huge increase in Spam e-mail, and my Anti-Virus (Avast), and Malware protection (Spybot) were sending "pop-ups" about malicious software being detected.
When she went back home, I deleted Opera, and ran full system scans with my Anti-virus/malware, and cleaned gobs of "junk" off the system, and quickly got things back to normal.  

Just saying...Anything "Free" can come with a "price"....be aware.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Apr 3, 2018)

Don M. said:


> A couple of weeks ago, we had our Great Granddaughter...12 years old...staying with us for a few days during Spring break at school.  She is quite a "computer whiz", and likes to play games on the computer.  She installed Opera on my system...as that seems to be her favorite browser.  Within a day or two, I noticed a huge increase in Spam e-mail, and my Anti-Virus (Avast), and Malware protection (Spybot) were sending "pop-ups" about malicious software being detected.
> When she went back home, I deleted Opera, and ran full system scans with my Anti-virus/malware, and cleaned gobs of "junk" off the system, and quickly got things back to normal.
> 
> Just saying...Anything "Free" can come with a "price"....be aware.


Whoa Don,  The only time I was ever compromised (attempted hack) was when I was playing 'Words With Friends' on Facebook through 'Firefiox'.  Games & their accounts are notorious for viruses.  Firefox is FREE, Chrome is FREE so to make a statement that Opera was the cause of your viruses because it's FREE is suspect.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 3, 2018)

Don M. said:


> A couple of weeks ago, we had our Great Granddaughter...12 years old...staying with us for a few days during Spring break at school.  She is quite a "computer whiz", and likes to play games on the computer.  She installed Opera on my system...as that seems to be her favorite browser.  Within a day or two, I noticed a huge increase in Spam e-mail, and my Anti-Virus (Avast), and Malware protection (Spybot) were sending "pop-ups" about malicious software being detected.
> When she went back home, I deleted Opera, and ran full system scans with my Anti-virus/malware, and cleaned gobs of "junk" off the system, and quickly got things back to normal.
> 
> Just saying...Anything "Free" can come with a "price"....be aware.



I had a similar situation when my grandson visited me.   The loads of spam were more likely from the gaming websites than from any browser.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 3, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> Whoa Don,  The only time I was ever compromised (attempted hack) was when I was playing 'Words With Friends' on Facebook through 'Firefiox'.  Games & their accounts are notorious for viruses.  Firefox is FREE, Chrome is FREE so to make a statement that Opera was the cause of your viruses because it's FREE is suspect.



Yeah, you're right....Opera, just like any other browser merely acts as a "conduit" for all the trash that is floating around on the Internet.  Before I deleted Opera, I did spend an hour or so playing with it, and got the impression that it was geared more towards a format simulating a smart phone.  It seemed that to create a "bookmark", it wanted to insert an "app" on the home page.  With all the sites I have bookmarked, I would probably need a larger screen to display all the Opera Apps. Plus, its screens were totally flooded with ads.  I use ABP to block that trash on my other browsers, but didn't check to see if that service is available for Opera.  I already have 3 browsers all set up and working great, so I can't think of any need for another browser....but, if it works for you, go for it.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Apr 3, 2018)

I did say in my original post that it was like my smart phone, but now that I'm much more familiar with the screens on the phone I was able to adapt to 'Speed Pass' easier.  There is a switch to block ads on 'setup' sidebar.  I find it blocks almost *too* many ads (creates a lot of blank spaces).  I wonder if the ads & pop ups you encountered were a result of the malware/viruses that could have come through the games.  As for 'Speed Pass' it replaced my own menu screen I had created with HTML.  I no longer need to edit the source, just click away & add or remove the different links.   Then can close down the browser & return to the more familiar desktop I'm used to. 

Looking today at the data for blocked ads shows that Opera has blocked almost 4900 ads (since Friday), that's substantial & can only benefit the speed of my page loads.  Anyway I do like it.  Enough said about this.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 4, 2018)

I use Safari and Adblock Plus, I hated Chrome (it's a CPU hog). Use Onyx to clean everything and Cookie when I want some flexibility in cookie management. DuckDuckGo works great.

I used Opera years ago when I was still running Windows PC's. I tried it for the Mac and didn't care for it.

I hate Adobe Flash too, the security issues over the years have been awful and it's not efficient. I have to use it for a couple of websites but only turn it on when needed.


----------

